# New Year's Eve 2008



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

So gents, what are we doing by way of social activity this New Year's Eve? Has the recession/depression dampened our spirits so that we will be home with NefFlixs, or are we "puttin' on the top hat" and going out?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My New Year's Eves have been black tie since I bought my first tux in 1999. This will be the third year with a group of friends at a high-end Italian restaurant, but for the first time since I moved to Atlanta in 1992 I won't be going to the Four Seasons Hotel afterwards.

The primary pianist at the Four Seasons was a good friend. He passed away at the end of April. I haven't been back since the memorial function at the hotel in late May. I can't bear to see someone else playing his piano, and if the piano is unoccupied, I think I'll probably get sad too.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*I usually go to Hong Kong or Singapore.*

But I'm not quite feeling up to it this year. At risk of being band from the forum I will modestly state That I will be practicing the same activity that I do each year no matter the location: alone with a beautiful young lady doing the most agreeable thing humans can do.

As far as the economy is concerned, over here most of our economy hasn't been hard hit, YET. Banks and financial institutions are constantly contacting me asking me to borrow money from them at outrageously low interest rates. This is a sure sign that something is amiss and will soon be felt within the general economy.

For those of us at the top, and I don't say this to flatter myself but its just the truth of the matter, a recession is good for us personally. We continue to earn while prices and property values decline allowing us to buy cheap and resell later on.

If Americans were to make two lists, the first with the names of those that knew the American economy was in recession but hid it from the public.....and a second list of those that unhindered themselves of stocks and other investments while the prices were still high....you will find that the names on both lists are the same. Something to think about.

Happy New Years.

noble


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Black Tie dinner dance with my wife. What depression?


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Dinner in London with friends from the theatre. Hopefully nothing fancy.


----------

